# Went kitless for 2017 and loving it.



## TheGF3

So after really getting my feet wet in 2016, I quickly decided that my goal would be to create full kitless pens.  It took me longer than expected to acquire all the necessary tools, but once I had them, I got right to it.  These are all 100% handmade with an entry level wood lathe and hand tools, from rounding blanks, to drilling and tapping all the connections.  Beall 3 stage lathe buffer for final polishing acrylics.


----------



## TheGF3

And a few more...


----------



## stuckinohio

Very nice! I really like the squared off designs.


----------



## WhiskeyRain

I've been contemplating going kitless for a while now. These are inspiring. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## dtswebb

George,

Beautiful work and thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Texasshipagent

WhiskeyRain said:


> I've been contemplating going kitless for a while now. These are inspiring. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app





Do it !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charlie_W

Very impressive George! You have been quite busy.


----------



## RayMcDaniel

WowQ! I'm really in love with that wood and green colored one in the original post. If I wanted to make something like that where would I start? I dont even know what kind of tools you need for something like that.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## stuckinohio

RayMcDaniel said:


> WowQ! I'm really in love with that wood and green colored one in the original post. If I wanted to make something like that where would I start? I dont even know what kind of tools you need for something like that.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.



Start watching this guys videos on youtube. that will give you the basic idea of making a kitless pen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQna36uThA


----------



## Texasshipagent

stuckinohio said:


> RayMcDaniel said:
> 
> 
> 
> WowQ! I'm really in love with that wood and green colored one in the original post. If I wanted to make something like that where would I start? I dont even know what kind of tools you need for something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start watching this guys videos on youtube. that will give you the basic idea of making a kitless pen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQna36uThA
Click to expand...





Check out this guy in India , very low tech

https://youtu.be/08pUuLREZR4




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stuckinohio

I love to watch him too. It amazes me every time.


----------



## Bryguy

Those are Gorgeous!


----------



## TheGF3

Two more I recently completed.  Stabilized pine cones in clear colored alumilite, and Dragon' Fire lava alumilite.


----------



## dozuki

Those are great.  I have been thinking about it and pestering people but haven't jumped in yet.  again great work.


----------



## TheGF3

One more custom fountain pen I just finished the other night, a kit pen turned from a segmented blank I made from Maple and Mahogany, and a couple pens I made for my boys (7 & 4).  They wanted dad to make them their own pens so they picked materials and kits and I turned them after dinner one night.


----------



## TheGF3

A few more of my newest pens.


----------



## builtbybill

They look awesome, especially the rollerball.


----------



## MikeL

Not sure how I missed this thread when it first started but am glade to see it. These pens are great. Especially like the hybrid pens.


----------



## Jim15

Great looking bunch of pens.


----------



## RKB

Congratulations, those are excellent pens. :biggrin:

Rod


----------



## WhiskeyRain

Nice work. Liking the color choices 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Burb

Your work is fantastic!! Very impressive!!


----------



## TheGF3

Two more recently finished pens.  Jowo #6 fountain pen with buckeye burl and inlayed crushed turquoise.  Pen features a smooth satin finish, with the turquoise section being polished to a high gloss for contrast, and a glossy acrylic section grip.  Second pen is designed to accommodate a Pilot G-2 ballpoint refill, features a turbulent waters acrylic nosecone, connector and finials, with Asian Satinwood Burl barrel and cap bodies.


----------



## TheGF3

Completed last night, "Thor's Hammer" alumilite from beartoothwoods.com.  This fountain pen is being given away in celebration of my Instagram account reaching 500+ followers recently.


----------



## mikemitchell357

Beautiful pens, I really like the Thor’s hammer.  Have you figured out how you would do a clip?  I like clip less as well but have been curious how to do a clip on a kit less.


----------

